# news reports



## TSM A (5 Nov 2010)

Just curious. is any one else irked by the MSM reporting the departure of the last Roto to Afghanistan?


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Nov 2010)

Any links?

Or did you mean just the fact that they are reporting this is the last Roto?


----------



## TSM A (5 Nov 2010)

was talking in general, but Global is reporting the last Canadians going to the 'Stan.

http://www.globalnational.com/video/index.html?releasePID=b7G0hdiosyc4KRLiZzbALbvHBf_FSOhG


----------



## Armymedic (5 Nov 2010)

I havent seen the other reporting specific to the "last combat mission". But what I see from the Global piece, it seems straight forward and professional; Other than they fail to point out that there will be one more rotation of troops to close out the mission after this "last combat mission" rotation.


----------



## TSM A (5 Nov 2010)

it was a well done story, but it's still wrong. this roto is the last "full" combat roto, while TF1/11 will only have a couple of months of combat before the mission ends. but how's splitting hairs.


----------



## Armymedic (5 Nov 2010)

I sure it will be "full" enough with 2 way ranges and random explosions to count.


----------



## GAP (5 Nov 2010)

Rider Pride said:
			
		

> I sure it will be "full" enough with 2 way ranges and random explosions to count.



Is someone going to send them the memo?


----------

